
Adobe threatens game developers for not upgrading Flash - donatj
https://mobile.twitter.com/KupoGames/status/1126905276693667841
======
kgraves
This thread is about Adobe Animate [1] (the authoring software) and is not the
same as Adobe Flash Player [2] (the plugin) that is going to be end of life'd
in 2020 [3].

It is the reason why Adobe renamed Adobe Flash Professional to Animate [4] to
avoid this confusion.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Animate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Animate)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Flash_Player](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Flash_Player)

[3] [https://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2017/07/adobe-flash-
up...](https://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2017/07/adobe-flash-update.html)

[4] [https://theblog.adobe.com/welcome-adobe-animate-cc-a-new-
era...](https://theblog.adobe.com/welcome-adobe-animate-cc-a-new-era-for-
flash-professional/)

------
detaro
Misleading title.

